# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  What are you studying/did you study

## Ont Mon

Basically what the thread title says. What is/was your major? 

I'm about to start my final year of engineering (electrical)  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

Im majoring in in psychology and I graduate in about 3 months :-)

----------


## Coffee

psychologggyyy is my major at the moment. it also WAS my major before i dropped out a couple of years ago. at least i'm consistent in subjects.

----------


## L

I'm doing a degree in psychiatric nursing, I'm in my third year.

----------


## Member11

I'm studying Creative Media, which includes storytelling, writing, TV/movie production, 2D/3D animation and graphic design. Fun, fun, fun ::D:

----------


## SmileyFace

journalism

----------


## JaneDoe

I've been majoring in history while working on my  associates  degree for 5 years now. (Yes, 5 years! lol.) I get overwhelmed easily with school (and everything else, actually..), so I've had to take it very slowly. I have no more than three semesters left and am currently taking a break. I plan on going back in August of 2013. After I'm done with my associates, I plan on transferring to a four year college and getting my bachelors so I can become an assistant librarian. When I'm through with that, I hope to either get my masters in history or my masters in library information science to become a librarian.

----------


## distancing

> Im majoring in in psychology and I graduate in about 3 months :-)



Same!  ::  Well, _hopefully_ graduating... Also have a second major in Russian.

----------


## mooncake

I graduated in joint English Literature and Philosophy. Now just going through the joyful experience of trying to find a job...  :Mega Shock: 

I don't regret having studied for my degree, because I knew I wanted to go to uni (if only to avoid having to get a job for a few years!), but having now started to think about the possibility of going back at some point to study something more vocational, I can't help but think it would have been ideal if I'd had more of an idea about careers _before_ heading there for the first time. I just didn't have a clue back then about where I'd ultimately like to end up, though. Oh well. We'll see what happens!

----------


## JaneDoe

Wow! I'm HORRIBLE at math! lol. I saved all my math classes for last because I'm so terrible.

----------


## huppypuppy

I'm seriously thinking about re-entering the classroom to do Animal Studies or Marine Science

----------


## eZShapeShifteR

I'm studying Multimedia Design & Development w/ concentration in Web-game Programming, I was majoring in Game Art when I attended another school. But I think this is better. It gives me some experience coding as well.

----------


## anonymid

Literature. Dropped out of grad school going for a PhD, but I still study it on my own as a hobby.

----------


## WintersTale

I am studying computer science.

----------


## Teddy

I'm studying Hugging, at the University of Hugs.

----------


## WintersTale

> I'm studying Hugging, at the University of Hugs.



Aww, that's cute.  ::):

----------


## meeps

illustration. maybe medical illustration

----------


## mooncake

I studied English Literature and Philosophy (and graduated last year). Don't know why really, I just found the subjects interesting and wanted to avoid having to go into work for three years.

----------


## sanspants

> psychologggyyy is my major at the moment. it also WAS my major before i dropped out a couple of years ago. at least i'm consistent in subjects.



Coool. Psychology is my degree. I should have more than one because the jobs you can get with a bachelor's aren't all that great. But mine is pretty cool  ::):

----------


## L

> I'm studying Hugging, at the University of Hugs.



I want to do this next

----------

